# A piddle a day?!



## Lottie Fox (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Cooper is now just over 16 weeks old and doing well in lots of ways: settles well in his crate, loves walks and is showing good recall etc... Generally he goes outside for toilets, but I have a couple of q's and I'm hoping for some reassurance! 

1) Cooper still does, on average, about 1 piddle in the house a day, sometimes 2 or 3. We have had a few days with no accidents, but not many! So I just wondered when I can hope this might happen? He has only once (last night weirdly - think he drank a lot before bedtime) wet in his crate at night. Never anything else - so I know he can go for about 9 hrs without needed to go. He goes as soon as he comes out the crate, after playing, training, eating, sleeping, excitement etc... But then he'll just surprise us and piddle for no apparent reason and without any clear signs before???

2) Which leads me on to my second question - how will he ever tell me he needs to go out for the loo? I don't mean going round in a circle, sniffing, ready to do it there and then, but tell us he needs to go outside? At the moment we are choosing when and he tends to follow our command to 'be clean' pretty successfully. Sometimes my husband and I will think 'I just know' he needs to go and so maybe he is already telling us...

I'm the most impatient person in the world - and a bit of a planner! Not having had a puppy before, I am finding it tough not knowing what is realistic to aim for... So any advice is most welcome. 

Charlotte x


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

I was quite lucky with muttley and he was dry very early but they are all different and one day you'll just realise you havnt had to clear up wee! As for asking to go out muttley just started goin to the back door as he knew this was where the garden was and if I didn't notice he barked. I know this is not much help but it's still early days you'll get there soon &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Have a search for poochie bells. They are great.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Poochie bells work for us too...and we can hear them all through the house.....and people are so amazed when they see him ring the bell to go outside.....it is worth it just for that alone!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

susanb said:


> Poochie bells work for us too...and we can hear them all through the house.....and people are so amazed when they see him ring the bell to go outside.....it is worth it just for that alone!!!


HAAHAHA I agree!!! people always look up when she rings the bell then we explain what it is for and they are just amazed!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. My girl is almost 7 months and we still have the odd accident. I made my own poochie bell out of a goats bell off e-bay as it was much cheaper! My pup now sits by the door to go outside, and the other day we were astounded when she barked once - she hardly ever barks. She wanted to go outside for a number one! Good girl. Just keep up the good work you are doing and you will get there.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It was probably around 16 weeks that our boy seemed to just 'get it', but they are all different, it becomes every other day then longer then one day you realise there has not been an accident for ages - I remember thinking he just didn't get it because the accidents were always away from the back door, but we may have missed him being close to it just for a couple of seconds and then walking a way to pee. He learnt to bark by the back door to go out, we thought clever boy, but he barks too much for everything now! (he's probably thinking 'boy are they taking a long time to train'!). Don't worry, i'm sure it won't be for much longer.


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

DB1 said:


> It was probably around 16 weeks that our boy seemed to just 'get it', but they are all different, it becomes every other day then longer then one day you realise there has not been an accident for ages - I remember thinking he just didn't get it because the accidents were always away from the back door, but we may have missed him being close to it just for a couple of seconds and then walking a way to pee. He learnt to bark by the back door to go out, we thought clever boy, but he barks too much for everything now! (he's probably thinking 'boy are they taking a long time to train'!). Don't worry, i'm sure it won't be for much longer.


Yes muttley now barks for everything too, bark - I want to go out bark - feed me bark- I want a walk and sometimes just random barks!!!! Lol


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki barks to go out too and is getting increasingly mouthy in the house - she barks if Inzi has a toy she wants, or Lizzie goes upstairs, or I'm ironing and she wants attention etc Have just started putting her on the lead if she barks like that and then she settles down by me...
I don't want the barking to become a habit!

I'd say Cooper is nearly there with the house training - pretty soon you won't remember when you last had to mop up!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh your puppy is almost there with the toilet training, sounds like he has really settled in well  Mine tend to just sit at the back door when needing to go out, they are clever and soom realise where you let them out for the toilet area, some owners use bells which are also very good and may help you and your puppy. Enjoy your puppy ... he will get there with the one piddle a day soon enough .. a day to celebrate xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max either sits by the conservatory door (if I am out, so he can let my husband know) or he sits by my knee looking at me intently until I cotton on, or he continually nudges my knee with both paws.


----------



## Lottie Fox (Jan 17, 2013)

*Thank you!*

Thank you all for your words of advice and encouragement... Will keep doing what we're doing, plus my 'Poochie Bells' are on their way! So wish me luck with that! x
Charlotte x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

good luck!!!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh this is a brilliant thread, I was wondering about exactly the same thing. Monty is 6 months now and last night for the first time asked to go out! I put him out first thing in the morning and he as a wee, however, he still will have a poo in the house! He then has regular walks which he will go when we are out. The evenings I keep putting him out at regular intervals and he is good and goes on command. 

I might get the bells too. Glad to know he will get there eventually.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

OMG! Just finished typing the above, Monty was barking at the balcony door, let him out and he went! Bless so it does happen, yeah good puppy!


----------

